# Wer macht das Rennen?



## zane134 (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich denke das Google irgendwann Apple überholen wird und sich dann  absetzen wird weil Apple immer alles einschränkt.

Oder irgendjemand vllt. Microsoft oder so hat "Die Idee" und wird wieder  alles revolotionieren. 

Oder anders gesagt:
Der Hersteller mit dem besten Gerät (Hardware) den besten Betriebssystem  (OS) und dem besten Software angebot (Appstore) zum besten Preis wirds  machen  

Nur wer in welcher kombination wird das sein?
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Levi (16. Februar 2010)

ich habe obwohl ich ein nokia 5800 habe für "Google mit Android OS" gestimmt.
Google macht ja in solchen beziehungen keine halben Sachen.

Alternativ könnten auch Samsung oder Nokia das rennen machen.

Kein Flash und einen geschlossenes Betriebssystem wird apple imho zurückfallen lassen.

Aber halt schwer zu sagen wie sich der Markt entwickeln wird.


----------



## AlterKadaver (16. Februar 2010)

[x] Bin für das iPhone OS mit iTunes

Hat einfach eine verdammt große Anhängerschaft und die wird meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt kleiner werden.


----------



## Rotax (16. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das iPhone hat sich schon zu stark etabliert, so dass sich der Marktanteil in den nächsten paar Jahren nicht gravierend ändern wird.


----------



## fuzzi (19. Februar 2010)

hab selber ein I-phone und bin daher fürs Iphone OS..


----------



## Iceananas (19. Februar 2010)

Hab trotz eines neuen Windows-Phone für Android gestimmt, dieses Betriebssystem bietet meiner Meinung nach das meiste Potential.
Für den Consumer-Markt wird Iphone OS noch sehr lange standhalten, denn der 08/15 nutzer ist es wahrscheinlich wichtiger, dass die Bedienung intuitiv und vor allem einfach ist, da störts auch nicht, dass das Betriebssystem geschlossen ist und die Hardware nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit ist.

Android hingegen hat beste Chancen, langfristig das Rennen zu machen, alleine die Entwicklung der letzten Monate ist fast unheimlich, wie viele Andoid-Phones auf einem Schlag auf dem Markt kommen. Vorher war zwischen G1 und N2 noch eine große Lücke..

Bei WM seh ich eher schwarz, ein Mix aus dem Funktionsumfang und Features von Windows und eine Prise Design und Bedienbarkeit der Iphone-OS würde wohl das perfekte Betriebssystem werden. 

Symbian & co. ist so gut wie tot.


----------



## midnight (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich find ja das WM6.5 auf meinem hd2 sehr gut, nur der Marketplace ist ein Witz.

Ich hätte gern die "App-Vielfalt" des Apple-Appstore, ein stabiles WM als Grundlage und dazu am besten noch die Quelloffenheit von Android.

An sich find ich ja Android nicht übel, aber ich will einfach nicht immer alles Google anvertrauen...

so far


----------



## Iceananas (20. Februar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Also ich find ja das WM6.5 auf meinem hd2 sehr gut, nur der Marketplace ist ein Witz.



Die Betriebssysteme von HTC sind die besten auf WM6 Basis, das ist schon sehr angenehm zu bedienen, aber ein "nacktes" WM6.5 ist einfach nur der letzte Graus.. schade eigentlich.


----------



## boss3D (20. Februar 2010)

[X] _Microsoft mit Windows Mobile OS (Windows Marketplace)_

Ich denke, dass Windows Mobile 7 ein Hit wird ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## theLamer (20. Februar 2010)

Also Apple hab ich auf dem iPod touch 3G und da z.B. nervt mich, dass kein Flash-Player drauf ist und man ihn auch nicht installieren kann. Bei den Programmen ist man auch relativ eingeschränkt, man kann halt nur apps laden und installieren.

Google Android bin ich mal gespannt drauf, wie das wird.

Mein persönl. Favorit ist aber aich das Microsoft mit Windows Mobile OS. Würde das am ehesten kaufen. Die Frage ist bloß, wie die Masse das sieht. Hab für Apple gestimmt, da die meisten das wohl sehr gut finden...

greetz


----------



## d00mfreak (20. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Android das Rennen machen wird.
Zwar wird das nicht von heute auf Morgen geschehen, aber es wird den Konkurrenten langsam aber sicher Marktanteile abgraben.

Die m.Mn einzigen ernsthaften Konkurrenten sind Apple mit iPhone OS, sowie Nokia mit Maemo (oder wie immer das nach der Zusammenarbeit mit Intel auch heißen mag).

iPhone OS wird m.Mn allerdings langfristig wegen der geschlossenen Plattform den kürzeren ziehen. Zugegeben, Apple versteckt das durch den Market gut, so dass der Durchschnitts-User nicht oder nur schwerlich mitbekommt, was er laut Apples Meinung auf dem iPhone so alles nicht benutzen darf. Bestes Beispiel atm ist Flash. Klar, es mag verbuggt sein, und auch andere Problem haben, aber wer ist Jobs, dass er für alle iPhone User entscheiden kann, dass diese das nicht wollen. Die Downloadversuche sprechen eine andere Sprache, die User sollten das doch bitte selbst entscheiden können. Bei HTML5 wird ja noch darum gebalgt, welche Codecs doch nun verwendet werden sollten.
Dann ist es afaik noch so, dass ein Teil der API Apple-exklusiv ist, so dass Devs Funktionen nicht nutzen können oder dürfen. Und sollte sich die Streit zwischen Google und Apple weiter fortsetzen... Naja, ich denk mal Maps und Youtube gehören mit zum Wichtigsten am iPhone...

Nokias Maemo finde ich ziemlich interressant, allerdings hat Nokia spätestens seit dem iPhone einen schweren Stand im Bereich der Smartphones. Es ist zwar noch GNU/Linux-ähnlicher als Android, Software soll sich noch leichter portieren lassen, allerdings könnte der Erfolg bei der Verbreitung scheitern, falls das OS nur auf Nokia-Geräten vorzufinden sein wird. Auch bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich der Einfluss Intels auf das Projekt auswirken wird. Ich vermute mal, dass Intel das Projekt sicher in Richtung x86 drängen wird, um seine eigenen Prozessoren schmackhafter zu machen, allerdings ist der Smartphone-Markt atm fest in der Hand der ARM-Architektur.

Sieger ist für mich Android. Im Gegensatz zu Maemo hat es eine größere Unterstützung (neben dem immer genannten Google befinden sich noch andere Mitglieder in der Open Handset Alliance, und ist wesentlich offener im Vergleich zum iPhone OS. Es ist das ideale OS für Bastler und kommt in Sachen Möglichkeiten sehr nah an ein Desktop OS. Google stört sich nicht am Rooten ("Android-Sprech" für Jailbreak), es ist sogar zwingend nötig, will man andere ROMs (aka Android-Betriebssysteme) aufspielen. Android OS wird nebst der Open Handset Alliance auch von diversen Privatpersonen weiterentwickelt, deren Android-Versionen stehen zum freien Download und erweitern den Funktionsumfang teilweise beträchtlich. Kann man auf dem Standard-ROM nebst Apps wie die Standard-Google-Austattung auch diverse 08/15 Apps, sowie das obligatorische Furz-Soundboard nutzen, sind auch bereits Anwendungen wie z.B. ein FTP-Server möglich (wenn man wollte, könnte man eine Website auf dem Handy hosten), das Hany lässt sich mit entsprechenden Apps auch als Gamecontroller nutzen. Zudem gibts zig Alternativen für den "Desktop". Nutzt man ein Custom-ROM mit Root-Zugang, sind auch Dinge wie ein Debian samt Desktop auf dem Handy, Over/Underclocking, ein effektiver Adblocker, Apps2SD (das G1 kam leider nur mit einer sehr kleinen Partition für Apps) ect. ect. möglich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Februar 2010)

Naja, Flash ist ja eine Sicherheitslücke und was damit in Zukunft wird ist auch nicht sicher.

Ich bevorzuge ein geschlossenes System, da weniger Probleme damit auftreten.
Wenn in Zukunft immer mehr über Mobile-Web läuft werden sich Handy-Viren etc. sehr schnell etablieren und deswegen bevorzuge ich Apple.

PS: Außerdem, wenn man schon eine gut funktionierende Alternative zu Windows hat (egal ob Google oder Apple), sollte man auch darauf ausweichen.

Edit:
@d00mfreak
Du hast schon recht, aber der Großteil der Kunden interessiert sich nicht für so etwas.
Das Handy soll einfach funktionieren und sicher sein, das wird die Zukunft sein müssen.


----------



## Wincenty (20. Februar 2010)

[x] andere  Interessiert mich wenig da ich noch nichts mit Handys und sonstiges am Hut habeobwohl ich 18 bin und mein Abi mache
Ich bekomme wenn ich gut mein Abi abschließe einen IPhone aber ich wuerde sowieso nur SMSen und telefonieren da ich fuer den Rest meinen Rechner hab. Die 1000 und mehr Euronen im Rechner muessen sich ja schleißlich auszahlen
mir ist Wurscht wer fuehrt - außer Google, unsere moderne GESTAPO(Helfer von denen zumindest) - hauptsache P/L stimmt und die Groeße


----------



## midnight (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde das Fehlen von Flash nicht schlimm. Den HTML5-Weg halte ich an sich auch für besser, nur muss das dann auch mal losgehen. Das einzige was mir auf dem iPod wirklich fehlt sind halt die diversen Videoportale und wenns die dann per HTML5 gibt, dann ist doch alles gut.
Websites die nur aus Flash bestehen habens einfach nicht besser verdient, das ist schlicht und ergreifend bescheiden programmiert und Flashspielchen brauche ich an sich auch nicht, gibt genug Zeug im Appstore.

so far


----------



## zane134 (21. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin mir jetzt sicher das Google in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren Apple überrollen wird um das zu schaffen müssen sie einfach nur alle guten Apps kopieren (nachbauen) und (oder) für Android umbauen evtl. noch erweitern das kann nicht so schwer sein und allein schon weil sich jetzt sehr viele großen Firmen zusammen gegen Apple vereinigen (App Planet + Wholesale Applications Community)

Aber das wird Google auch nur schaffen wenn sie ein Gerät rausbringen welches mit dem Iphone 4G mithalten kann mit dem 3Gs haben sie es ja jetzt mit dem HTC Desire geschafft und mit dem 4G  schaffen sie das auch noch da bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher vllt. schon zum Ende dieses Jahres 

Als nächtes wird dann denke ich mal Nokia zusammen mit Intel mit dem MeeGo betriebssytem und Symbian als ergänzung an Apple vorbeiziehen allein Symbian^3 sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus 

Ja und so wird es kommen weil Apple halt die bekannten Probleme hat: 
Kein Flash, keine freie provider wahl,keine freie hersteller wahl, kein offenes betriebssystem, lässt sehr viele sachen nicht zu und steht alleine gegen alle anderen dar
das packen die nicht

Der Smartphone boom hat grade erst begonnen


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mein IPhone auch nicht bei T-Mobile.

Was heißt bitte "keine freie Herstellerwahl"?
Ich kann ein Nokia Handy auch nicht von Samsung kaufen.

Ein offenens Betriebssystem bringt nur Probleme.


----------



## zane134 (21. Februar 2010)

ja ich meine damit das mann android handys von verschiedenen herstellern kaufen kann was wie ich finde ein sehr großer vorteil gegenüber allen anderen ist
offenes Betriebssytem bring viel mehr vor als nachteile


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Februar 2010)

Das IPhone OS ist halt aufs IPhone abgestimmt, da wäre es schon etwas sinnfrei, wenn man es bei verschiedenen Herstellern kaufen kann.

Was bringt denn ein offenens Betriebssystem so toll an Vorteilen daher?
Schadsoftware und damit jede Menge Lecks.

In Zukunft werden wir immer mehr Sachen über das Smartphone laufen haben, da sollte es schon halbwegs sicher sein und irgendwie habe ich keinen Bock drauf, mir regelmäßig das neueste Update für die Handysecuritysuite laden zu müssen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich habe nichts gegen Android, es ist ein tolles OS, aber meiner Meinung nach zu unvollständig und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, da es ja offen ist.


----------



## DarthTK (21. Februar 2010)

Mich nervt eher, dass man Flash immer noch verwenden muss. Apple sieht es schon richtig, dass sie kein Flash zulassen, da es zu instabil/leistungshungrig/unsicher ist. Hab da mal was von Steve Jobs gelesen. Videos bei Youtube laufen auch über HTML5, und das klappt auch hervorragend.


----------



## zane134 (21. Februar 2010)

So wird es aber kommen weil durch das offene System hat mann praktisch unendliche möglichkeiten jeder kann es nach seinem geschmack erweitern...
Und auf jedem Pc läuft Antivirussoftware so wird es auch auf Handys kommen da es ja auch kleine Pc's sind ob du lust hast oder nicht...
Und irgendwie erinnert mich Google vs. Apple einbisschen an Micosoft vs. Apple war es damals nicht so ähnlich?
Da hat doch Apple auch das nachsehen gehabt

Naja aber im endeffekt muss es ja jeder selberwissen was ihm gefällt ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher was ich mir dieses Jahr holen werde mein Vertrag läuft bald aus und dann ein Iphone 4G oder ein Android? 
beides hat seine vor und nachteile bei mir stehts momentan so ca. 65:35 für ein 4G da es immoment noch viel mehr dafür gibt und das handy wenn die grüchte stimmen (Hardware technisch) ein kracher wird...


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem Erweitern hängt hauptsächlich vom Appstore ab und da wird Android sicher noch nachbessern, aber alles was zu speziell wird interessiert den breiten Markt nicht.

Bezüglich MS vs. Apple...
Apple gibts ja noch und es funktioniert und funktioniert...

Ich sage ja nicht, dass Android schlecht ist, da es zur Zeit eh egal ist, was man sich kauft, aber die Richtung, in die sich das entwickelt, ist nicht gut.


----------



## Iceananas (21. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Was bringt denn ein offenens Betriebssystem so toll an Vorteilen daher?
> Schadsoftware und damit jede Menge Lecks.
> 
> In Zukunft werden wir immer mehr Sachen über das Smartphone laufen haben, da sollte es schon halbwegs sicher sein und irgendwie habe ich keinen Bock drauf, mir regelmäßig das neueste Update für die Handysecuritysuite laden zu müssen.



Glaubst du für den Iphone OS wird es keine Viren geben? Dafür müsste das Betriebssystem geschlossen im Sinne von keine Internetverbindung haben


----------



## Aggro94 (21. Februar 2010)

ich finde android entwickelt sich sehr gut


----------



## Burkuntu (21. Februar 2010)

Android wird's machen 
Ich möchte meinen kleinen Androiden nicht mehr missen 
Bis auf den Toaster läuft hier alles mit Linux


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Februar 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Glaubst du für den Iphone OS wird es keine Viren geben? Dafür müsste das Betriebssystem geschlossen im Sinne von keine Internetverbindung haben


Hab ich nie behauptet, aber bei jedem anderen System gehts leichter.


----------



## Iceananas (21. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Hab ich nie behauptet, aber bei jedem anderen System gehts leichter.


und wieso wenn ich fragen dürfte? die meisten exploits kommen eher per mail und webseiten, da kann ein eingeschränktes BS nicht viel machen.
und außerdem: je beliebter das BS, desto mehr viren gibt es, siehe windows, von daher ist das iphone eins der heißesten potentieller Ziele.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Februar 2010)

Naja, das ist eher ein Problem bei Android.
Diese Handys werden sich mehr verbreiten als das IPhone, weil sie meistens weniger kosten werden.


----------



## Burkuntu (21. Februar 2010)

Wer in Java fit ist, kann sogar eigene Android Apps erstellen 
Eclipse mit Android Plug In ist dazu kostenlos zum Download bereit


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Februar 2010)

Und da kommt sicher keiner auf böse Gedanken.


----------



## Burkuntu (21. Februar 2010)

Ganz bestimmt nicht 
Ist aber ein Ansporn, Java Programmierung zu lernen 
Dazu völlig kostenlos und unkaputtbar unter Linux


----------



## d00mfreak (22. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Das IPhone OS ist halt aufs IPhone abgestimmt, da wäre es schon etwas sinnfrei, wenn man es bei verschiedenen Herstellern kaufen kann.



Die Hardware, die das iPhone nutzt, befindet sich auch in zig anderen Geräten, genauso wie bei deren Rechner. Apple-Hardware ist seit der Abkehr von PowerPc schon nix "besonderes" mehr. Das einzige, mit dem sich ein Apple-Rechner momentan von einem normalen IBM-kompatiblen Rechner unterscheidet, ist EFI. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das auch, das iPhone könnte mit jedwedem OS (sofern ARM-fähig) betrieben werden, wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, es aufzuspielen.



> Was bringt denn ein offenens Betriebssystem so toll an Vorteilen daher?
> Schadsoftware und damit jede Menge Lecks.
> 
> In Zukunft werden wir immer mehr Sachen über das Smartphone laufen haben, da sollte es schon halbwegs sicher sein und irgendwie habe ich keinen Bock drauf, mir regelmäßig das neueste Update für die Handysecuritysuite laden zu müssen.
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst. Mir fallen nur zwei Deutungsmöglichkeiten ein, beide treffen sie nicht zu. Android ist in der Standard-Ausführung kein "offenes" OS in dem Sinne, dass jeder alles darauf anstellen darf. Jedes Programm auf Android läuft in seinem eigenen Useraccount, ausserhalb selbigem kann es nix anstellen. An Daten abgreifen kann eine solche App maximal das, was man selbst eingibt, oder auf der SD-Karte gespeichert ist, wobei man bei jedem Programm, das installiert wird, über die nötigen bzw. gewünschten Rechte selbiger informiert wird. Wenn also eine App SD-Karten-Zugriff hat, dann weiß man das bereits vor der Installation. Um Vollzugriff zu erlangen ist Root-Zugriff nötig. Dieser ist ab Werk normalerweise deaktiviert, und auch nicht mal so aus Versehen aktivierbar. Hat man diesen, liegt es wiederum wie bei jedem Rechner am Brain 1.0, etwas, das Apple seinen Kunden anscheinend nicht zutraut oder zutrauen will.

Und zur Architektur selbst: Android hat genauso wie Mac OS und iPhone OS unixoide Wurzeln, Apple hat sich nämlich bei FreeBSD bedient, ebenfalls ein laut deiner Meinung so mangelbehaftetes Produkt aus der Sparte "Open Source OS".

Und wenn du mir nun erzählen willst, sowas sei heute nicht (mehr) erwünscht, dann kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum sich das Jailbreaken solcher Beliebtheit erfreut. Genau damit reisst man nämlich die Löcher auf, die du Android andichtest. Nur dass das beim iPhone dank vom Hersteller auferlegter (auch Sicherheits-unkritischer) Einschränkungen schon lange vorher machen muss, während man bei Android noch locker flockig in der Standard-Konfiguration unterwegs ist. Warum so etwas wie Google Voice oder Browser abseits der Webkit Engine (stammt btw. von KHTML (OSS) ab, ist selbst auch OSS) nicht erlaubt sein soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht. Da du erwähnt hast, dass du dein iPhone nicht mit T-Mobile betreibst, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass du es ebenfalls Jailbreaked hast. Wenn ja, wäre es Bigotterie vom Feinsten. Zur Information: Jailbreak funktioniert auch nur wegen einiger Sicherheitslücken. Und würde man wirklich deine Ansichten teilen und gut heißen, würde man keinen einzigen Rechner mehr benutzen können.

Würde z.B. ein Autohersteller auf das Rack für den Autoradio verzichten, da ein potentielles Sicherheitsrisiko im Straßenverkehr darstellt, oder eine Obergrenze für die Leistung eines Autos einführen, um zu schnelles Fahren zu verhindern, würde das keiner hinnehmen. Bei Apple sind komischerweise allerdings alle davon überzeugt, dass sie nur das Beste für den Kunden wollen, obwohl ihre Maßnahmen in erster Linie dem Fernhalten von Konkurrenz dienen.




Fadi schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass Android schlecht ist, da es zur Zeit eh egal ist, was man sich kauft, aber die Richtung, in die sich das entwickelt, ist nicht gut.



Wohin entwickelt es sich? Das Austesten der Möglichkeiten bei diversen Forks, welche von Privatpersonen entwickelt werden, lässt sich wohl kaum als die ofizielle Marschrichtung von Android darstellen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Februar 2010)

Keine Sorge, ein Jailbreak war nicht notwendig, da es auch IPhones ohne Simlock gibt.



> oder eine Obergrenze für die Leistung eines Autos einführen, um zu schnelles Fahren zu verhindern, würde das keiner hinnehmen


Ach echt?
250km/h max. Geschwindigkeit obwohl mehr geht und trotzdem werden diese Autos gekauft.

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass du falsch liegst, sondern nur gesagt, dass die breite Masse kaum Interesse an den ganzen Möglichkeiten hat, die hier von allen beim IPhone gewünscht werden.

Wie gelangt die meiste Schadsoftware überhaupt auf den Rechner und in Zukunft auf das Handy?
Richtig, indem Leute mit Software arbeiten, von der sie keine Ahnung haben.
Apple hat alles vorgegeben, klar, aber so kann man relativ einfach Problemen aus dem Weg gehen.

Es ist halt ein kleiner Unterschied, ob sich jemand hier im Forum, der wesentlich mehr von der Software versteht, sich ein Handy besorgt, oder ein 08/15 User, der nur will, dass sein Handy einfach funktioniert.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das iPhone, da es halt schon einen sehr festen Platz im Markt eingenommen hat und o schnell ihn auch nicht verlieren wird!


----------



## Iceananas (22. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> 250km/h max. Geschwindigkeit obwohl mehr geht und trotzdem werden diese Autos gekauft.



250KM/H liegt weit jenseits der Alltagssituationen. Apple verbietet schon einfachste Anwendungen.




> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass du falsch liegst, sondern nur gesagt, dass die breite Masse kaum Interesse an den ganzen Möglichkeiten hat, die hier von allen beim IPhone gewünscht werden.
> 
> Wie gelangt die meiste Schadsoftware überhaupt auf den Rechner und in Zukunft auf das Handy?
> Richtig, indem Leute mit Software arbeiten, von der sie keine Ahnung haben.
> Apple hat alles vorgegeben, klar, aber so kann man relativ einfach Problemen aus dem Weg gehen.



Mir ist noch nie ein Virus auf dem PC gekommen, weil ich mich an eine komplexe Anwendung versucht habe. Die meisten Angriffsversuche kommen von Webseiten, die kannst du beim Iphone schlecht wegsperren. Dennoch finde ich die Beschränkung unsinnig. Die Begründung "Wer nichts machen kann, der macht auch nix falsch" greift bei mir auch nicht mehr. Daher habe ich mir auch trotz vieler Nachteile in der Bedienkomfort ein Windows Phone mit viel mächtigerer Hardware geholt, für die Hälte des Preises eines Iphones. Das Feinjustieren des Systems nervt in der Tat, und für Stabilität stand Windows auch noch nie  aber dafür habe ich auf Webseiten Flash, kann im Landscape Modus surfen, habe ausgewachsene Programme, die ich installieren darf und unzählige Möglichkeiten, während der Iphone-Man neben mir nur lächerliche Apps wie Pong oder animierte Furzkissen installieren DARF. Das ist irgendwo auch nur lächerlich.



> Es ist halt ein kleiner Unterschied, ob sich jemand hier im Forum, der wesentlich mehr von der Software versteht, sich ein Handy besorgt, oder ein 08/15 User, der nur will, dass sein Handy einfach funktioniert.



Komisch, dass Apple mit achsoviele Funktionen (Wie z.B. Copy&Paste oder Bluetooth) immer den Markt revolutionieren will. Wer nur ein funktionierendes Handy sucht, kann ja bei Ebay nach einem Nokia 3210 schauen (der Klassiker überhaupt ).


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich habe auch nicht mit Autos angefangen.

Den Store von Apple hast du aber schon mal gesehen, oder?

PS: So, muß mal wegen dem Furzkissen schauen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Februar 2010)

(o) ich tipp auf ANDERE


----------



## einsA (23. Februar 2010)

Sowieso Apple, weil ist einfach ein Prestigeding !!! So wie MERCEDES


----------



## Burkuntu (23. Februar 2010)

einsA schrieb:


> Sowieso Apple, weil ist einfach ein Prestigeding !!! So wie MERCEDES



Also in der Minderzahl


----------



## einsA (23. Februar 2010)

Apple klaut gute Ideen und setzt sie einfach schöner und bedienerfreundlicher um .. is halt was für hausfrauen.. nix für bastler


----------



## SA\V/ANT (24. Februar 2010)

Bin für Google, weil sie versuchen viel für wenig Geld anzubieten. 

$chei$$ auf Apfel.


----------



## einsA (25. Februar 2010)

genau . ANTI APFEL ;P


----------



## windows (25. Februar 2010)

Windows wird sich durchsetzen, da ich Microsoft Fan bin.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2010)

SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Bin für Google, weil sie versuchen viel für wenig Geld anzubieten.
> 
> $chei$$ auf Apfel.


Richtig, Google for Weltherrschaft!

Im Internet beschweren sich ja mittlerweile doch ein paar über die Datensammelwut von Google, aber bei Android haben sie dann alle die Scheuklappen auf.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (25. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Richtig, Google for Weltherrschaft!
> 
> Im Internet beschweren sich ja mittlerweile doch ein paar über die Datensammelwut von Google, aber bei Android haben sie dann alle die Scheuklappen auf.



Ich beschwer mich über nichts. Verallgemeinern kannst du jemand anderes. 

Mir egal ob Google weiß nach welchen Pornos ich suche.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn du dich nicht beschwerst, dann brauchst du auch keine Äpfel düngen.


----------



## KempA (26. Februar 2010)

ich hab ein iphone und bin wirklich beeindruckt vom os.
würde jedoch net sagen, dass es das beste ist, da ich die anderen net kenne


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. Februar 2010)

Hab seit ein paar Wochen ein G1 von Google mit Android und bin begeistert!!!

Tausende kostenlose Apps, das OS kann man ganz einfach ersetzen und ein Custom-OS aufspielen und die Bedienung ist auch top!

Noch nie so ein geniales Handy gehabt!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Android hat ziemlich gute Chancen, da es Open Source ist und auf Linux basiert. Es könnte sehr erfolgreich werden.
Das iPhone wird natürlich weiterhin erfolgreich sein. Aber vielleicht wird es etwas zurück gedrängt, wenn die Konkurrenz bessere Angebote bietet. Apple verlangt für die gleiche Leistung grundsätzlich mehr Geld als andere Firmen und es gibt offensichtlich Leute, die das kaufen. Die geschlossene Struktur des iPhones dürfte viele potentielle Käufer abschrecken, ebenso wie die miese Kamera oder der Fakt, dass man den Akku nicht selber wechseln kann.


----------



## Iceananas (26. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die geschlossene Struktur des iPhones dürfte viele potentielle Käufer abschrecken, ebenso wie die miese Kamera oder der Fakt, dass man den Akku nicht selber wechseln kann.



Das interessiert den meisten Apfel-Käufer doch gar nicht. Sie wollen meistens nur ein Telefon mit "coole" Features haben, die wissen doch gar nicht was ein offenes Betriebssystem sein soll, und glaubst du, denen interessiert irgendwelche nachfolgende Auswirkungen wie Akkuwechsel?

Apfel hat halt eine breite Zielgruppe getroffen, und ist dort erfolgreich. Irgendwelche experimentierfreundige Technikfreaks greifen da natürlich zu anderen Geräten, aber die sind wie Niesche, genauso wie Gamer unter 08/15 PC-User. Ich könnte auf jeden Fall nix mit dem OS anfangen, weil ich da eben nix machen kann. Andoid schlägt eine Art Brücke dazwischen, ist offen und individuell einrichtbar, aber dennoch für die Allgemeinheit gut zugänglich, daher denke ich, dass für Android gute Aussichten gibt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Das interessiert den meisten Apfel-Käufer doch gar nicht.


Das ist klar. Aber nicht jeder ist ein Apple-Käufer.
Ich kenne einige, die z.B. auf ihr 5MP-Handy stolz sind, ein 2MP-Handy wäre für sie ein absolutes No-Go.


----------



## Iceananas (26. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Aber nicht jeder ist ein Apple-Käufer.
> Ich kenne einige, die z.B. auf ihr 5MP-Handy stolz sind, ein 2MP-Handy wäre für sie ein absolutes No-Go.


Das ist auch klar. Diese Leute macht aber nur einen kleinen Anteil aus, so dass es wohl kaum Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen haben wird, ob Apple gute oder beschissene Hardware einbaut. Die einzige gute Komponente an dem Eierphone ist der Touchscreen mit den guten Berühreigenschaften, aber der Panel an sich ist auch wieder naja, das ganze hat man mittlerweile auch schon besser gesehen.


----------



## midnight (26. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr euch alle so an dem nicht wechselbaren Akku so aufgeilt. Das ist ein verdammtes Smartphone, wo der Akku im Zweifellsfall eben nur einen Tag hält, na und?
Wenn ich es wirklich permanent benutze kann ich auch ein Netzteil mitnehmen, oder ein Laptop, wo man es nebenher laden kann.
Ich denke mal das iPhone wird sich gut halten, weil es einfach ein gut ausgeklügeltes System bietet. Gut, ich kann keine externen Programme installieren, aber warum auch? Es gibt im Appstore mehr als genug davon.
Android ist an sich nett, aber für meinen Geschmack einfach zu viel Google. Ich hätte gern ein Windows Mobile mit einem Marketplace von der Klasse des Appstores.

so far


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

genau,anstatt jeden tag unnütze apps rauszubringen.. lieber mal geld in die akku-forschung stecken


----------



## Iceananas (26. Februar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr euch alle so an dem nicht wechselbaren Akku so aufgeilt. Das ist ein verdammtes Smartphone, wo der Akku im Zweifellsfall eben nur einen Tag hält, na und?



Dass ein Lithiumakku nach 500 Ladezyklen den Geist langsam, aber sicher aufgibt weißt du aber? Bei dem Stromverbrauch aktueller Smartphones muss der Akku mehr oder weniger jeden Tag geladen werden, nach anderthalb bis zwei Jahre ist der Akku dann was für den Popo. Wer sein Iphone also länger nutzen will, muss von Apfel den Akku wechseln lassen, und nebenbei noch ordentlich blechen


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

jeden tag aufladen is einfach total nervig :/


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Dass ein Lithiumakku nach 500 Ladezyklen den Geist langsam, aber sicher aufgibt weißt du aber? [...]


Genau das meine ich. Für Sony Ericsson kann ich ganz einfach einen Akku nachkaufen. Bei Apple geht das nur mit Garantieverlust oder gar nicht und auf jeden Fall nicht mit einem Original-Akku.
Akku unterwegs wechseln ist natürlich ein nettes Feature, aber daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

ja das iphone kann man sicherlich auch nicht öffnen so einfach oder ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub nein. Vom iPod Classic (irgendeine ältere Generation) weiß ich, dass man da den Akku wechseln kann, allerdings verliert man dabei die Garantie. Der Drittanbieter-Akku hat mehr Kapazität und ist billiger als ein neuer Original-Akku.


----------



## midnight (26. Februar 2010)

Was will ich denn ein Telefon länger als zwei Jahre behalten, wo ich doch alle zwei Jahre ein neues bekomme?
Die Technik der Telefone veraltet schnell genug, da brauch ich kein Telefon länger als zwei Jahre behalten, zumindest nicht eins dieser Leistungsklasse.

so far


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Was will ich denn ein Telefon länger als zwei Jahre behalten, wo ich doch alle zwei Jahre ein neues bekomme?
> Die Technik der Telefone veraltet schnell genug, da brauch ich kein Telefon länger als zwei Jahre behalten, zumindest nicht eins dieser Leistungsklasse.



Das Iphone 3G ist schon seit 2008 auf dem Markt, das heißt, die ersten Erschöpfungssymptone sollten langsam auftreten, und dieses Telefon würde ich dennoch nicht zum alten Eisen zählen 
Wenn man das mal so betrachtet, ein Smartphone kostet heutzutage 400-500€, das Iphone 800€ aufwärts. Ich habe auf jeden Fall nicht vor, das Handy so oft zu wechseln, jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone kann ich mir auf jeden Fall nicht leisten. Mein Mobilvertrag beinhaltet kein Handy, dafür muss ich deutlich weniger zahlen. Außerdem bin ich mir sicher, dass ein 1 Ghz Snapdragon noch ein weilchen sein Dienst tut


----------



## iGreggy (27. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich stimme fürs Android. Bin jetzt kein Apple Hasser oder verachte Menschen die da drauf abfahren, aber mein Standpunkt ist "ich lass mich nicht in Ketten legen". Auf dem iPhone kann ich nicht immer das machen was ich will, Apple schreibt mir das vor. Da ist man bei Android wohl besser dran. Der Vorteil den Apple hat, und das ist meiner Meinung nach das Problem der anderen: Apple hat eine super Struktur aufgebaut. Weil so viele das iPhone haben kann ich als Entwickler mich darauf konzentrieren. Bei Samsung, Sony etc. kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen. Samsung bringt jetzt ein eigenes Betriebssystem, Nokia hat mit Maemo ein eigenes gebracht, Intel will Moblin für Smartphones portieren (darauf bin ich sehr gespannt). So kann das doch nichts werden. Entwickler müssen immer wieder alles von Vorne anpassen für eine vielleicht kleinere Kundschaft, das rentiert sich nicht wenn ich einen Feedreader (nur ein Beispiel) für 10 Plattformen komplett entwickeln muss und der gesamte Code darunter leidet. Apple hat da eine Einheitsplattform geschaffen, und da hoffe ich das Android da in Zukunft mithalten kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Das Iphone 3G ist schon seit 2008 auf dem Markt, das heißt, die ersten Erschöpfungssymptone sollten langsam auftreten, und dieses Telefon würde ich dennoch nicht zum alten Eisen zählen
> Wenn man das mal so betrachtet, ein Smartphone kostet heutzutage 400-500€, das Iphone 800€ aufwärts. Ich habe auf jeden Fall nicht vor, das Handy so oft zu wechseln, jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone kann ich mir auf jeden Fall nicht leisten. Mein Mobilvertrag beinhaltet kein Handy, dafür muss ich deutlich weniger zahlen. Außerdem bin ich mir sicher, dass ein 1 Ghz Snapdragon noch ein weilchen sein Dienst tut


Naja, mein 3G hab ich für 500€ neu bekommen und nur das 3GS kostet an die 800€.

Eigentlich müsste nach deinem Post ja gleich wieder wer behaupten, dass Apple Handys gleich beim Erscheinen schon zum alten Eisen gehören.

Selbige sollten dann aber auch bedenken, dass jedes Handy nach zwei Jahren technisch überholt ist.

PS: Was interessiert es mich bitte, wie lange mein Akku lebt?
Wenn er kaputt ist kaufe ich mir einen neuen, oder gleich ein neues Handy, wie fast jeder Apple Kunde.


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2010)

> Eigentlich müsste nach deinem Post ja gleich wieder wer behaupten, dass Apple Handys gleich beim Erscheinen schon zum alten Eisen gehören.


Ich kritisiere den Preis für die gebotene Leistung. Das geschlossene Betriebssystem sehe ich als Einschränkung bzw. Nachteil, technisch ist ein Iphone auch nur  Mittelmaß. Dafür gebe ich nicht das doppelte Geld aus wie für ein genauso gutes Konkurrenztelefon. Und nein, veraltet ist es trotzdem nicht. Außerdem sehe ich z.B. eine 8800GTX auch nicht als veraltet, dieser hat aber trotzdem schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.



> Selbige sollten dann aber auch bedenken, dass jedes Handy nach zwei Jahren technisch überholt ist.


Siehe oben. Diverse Smartphones, die zur gleichen Zeit wie das Iphone 3G erschienen sind, wie das HTC Touch HD, gehören immer noch zu den aktuell guten Smartphones.



> PS: Was interessiert es mich bitte, wie lange mein Akku lebt?
> Wenn er kaputt ist kaufe ich mir einen neuen


Du kannst den Rückdeckel nicht aufmachen, wie willst du ihn dann einbauen? 



> oder gleich ein neues Handy, wie fast jeder Apple Kunde.


Jap, das glaube ich dir sogar. Wie gesagt, wer das nötige Kleingeld hat, alle zwei Jahre ein 800€ teures Smartphone zu kaufen, wo es doch die hälfte des Geldes ebenbürtige Produkte gibt, aber jedem das Seine. Da muss ich Apfel ein Kompliment machen, die schaffen es immer wieder das letzte Hemd der Leuten auszuplündern (wie viele Hartz IV-Kinder mit dem Eierphone hab ich schon gesehen.. herrlich ).


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2010)

> Du kannst den Rückdeckel nicht aufmachen, wie willst du ihn dann einbauen?


Einschicken???

Ich kaufs mir auch für 500, sonst hätte ich ja ein 3GS und kein 3G.

Ich verdiene jetzt auch nicht sonderlich toll, aber alle zwei Jahre ein Handy für den Preis ist schon drin, dafür muß ich halt beim Alkohol sparen.


----------



## midnight (27. Februar 2010)

Also mein hd2 kostet mich effektiv 340€ mit Vertrag (100€ einmalig + 10€/Monat*24 Monate). Ein 3gs kriegt man mit Vertrag zu ähnlichen Konditionen.
Nach zwei Jahren ist der Vertrag rum, da werd ich mir was neues kaufen. 1GHz hin oder her, wenn wir nicht viel Glück haben und WP7 auch fürs hd2 kommt ist es spätestens dadurch nach zwei Jahren veraltet.
Außerdem ist ein Smartphone dieser Klasse immer noch Luxus, PIM-Funktionen kriegst du mittlerweile in fast jedem Handy.
Ein Porsche kostet ja auch das 6fache von einem Polo und fährt effektiv auch nur 100 km/h schneller. Störts da irgendwen?

so far


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Einschicken???



Dann viel Spaß beim Blechen. Darum gehts mir ja.



> Ich verdiene jetzt auch nicht sonderlich toll, aber alle zwei Jahre ein Handy für den Preis ist schon drin, dafür muß ich halt beim Alkohol sparen.



Das ist dann Ansichtssache, darüber kann man noch lange streiten. Ich möchte einfach nur nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben, es gibt schon genug Dinge, wofür ich Geld rausschmeißen muss. Außerdem sind da Punkte, die sich vermeiden lassen. Apfel könnte ihren User das Leben in einigen Punkten leichter machen, wenn es nicht stur um Profit ginge. Bei mir (und nicht nur mir) endet die Strategie nun mal mit Ablehnen des Produktes.

Für das Iphone gibt es extra Verträge, T-Mobile & co. werden schon nicht schlecht verdienen, keine Sorge.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2010)

> Dann viel Spaß beim Blechen. Darum gehts mir ja.


Tja, was anderes bleibt Apple-Kunden ja nicht übrig.

Fürs HD2 hätte ich sogar noch mehr hinlegen dürfen als fürs 3G.
Ok, wär schon ein geiles Handy, aber noch mehr Windows brauche ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Iceananas (28. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Tja, was anderes bleibt Apple-Kunden ja nicht übrig.



Tja, das sehe ich als anfangs potentieller Kunde nicht ein, also bin ich kein Apfel-Kunde geworden.



> Fürs HD2 hätte ich sogar noch mehr hinlegen dürfen als fürs 3G.
> Ok, wär schon ein geiles Handy, aber noch mehr Windows brauche ich wirklich nicht.


Wir wollen mal das 3G nicht mit dem HD2 vergleichen  Bei der Wahl zwischen 3GS oder HD2 würde man definitiv mit HD2 günstiger wegkommen, es sei denn dein Provider wurde halb von Apple aufgekauft und bastelt unmögliche Verträge für alle nicht Apple-Handys#

Windows schmiert in der Tat mit großer Regelmäßigkeit 1-2 mal in der Woche ab, wie beim Rechner hat  aber was solls. Das nackte Windows ist auch ein Grauen, die virtuelle Tastatur, die Menüführung, das Handling war alles mieserabel, aber wozu gibts fleißige Programmierer bei xda und co.  Nach einer Woche ist mein neuTouch dermaßen aufgepimpt, da glotzen selbst die Apfeluser in der Uni Ich kann das System halt so hinbiegen, wie ich es haben möchte, da bekommt mein Windows so viele Funktionen inklusive Spielerein mit dem G-Sensor, bei dem man spontan eig. nur ans Iphone denkt.


----------

